# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Несерьёзные песни (юмор порой "чёрный", а лексика ненормативная)

## Lampada

https://youtu.be/88Szwd5v058  
Исполнитель: *Поручик Ржевский*[/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]  *Па-ба-бам* 
Муз. Игоря Бабника
Сл. Игоря Бабника 
1.
- Жизнь моя пошла косяком.
- А моя пока бодряком!
- И еда не просится в рот.
- У меня же наоборот!
- Пессимизма полная я.
- Ништякова жизнь моя!
- И в душе как будто зима.
- А во мне бухает, ой, бухует, тьфу, бушует весна! 
Припев:
- Па-ба-бам, па-ра-па-ба-бам,
Па-ба-бам, па-ра-па-ба-бам,
Па-ба-бам, па-ра-па-ба-бам,
Па-ба-бам, па-ра-па-ба-бам!
- Та-та-рам-да-рам-дам
Та-та-рам-да-рам-дам
Та-та-рам-да-рам-дам
Та-та-рам-да-рам.
Та-та-рам-да-рам-дам
Та-та-рам-да-рам-дам
Та-та-рам-да-рам-дам
Та-та-рам-дам! 
2.
- Жизнь моя печально идёт.
- Ты касторки выпей – пройдёт.
- И не знаю, что я хочу.
- Хочешь, на метро прокачу!
- У меня внутри перелом!
- Видно кто-то двинул веслом.
- Нет, я просто долго хандрю.
- Пофиг мне, я песню пою! 
Припев:
- Па-ба-бам, па-ра-па-ба-бам,
Па-ба-бам, па-ра-па-ба-бам,
Па-ба-бам, па-ра-па-ба-бам,
Па-ба-бам, па-ра-па-ба-бам!
- Та-та-рам-да-рам-дам
Та-та-рам-да-рам-дам
Та-та-рам-да-рам-дам
Та-та-рам-да-рам.
Та-та-рам-да-рам-дам
Та-та-рам-да-рам-дам
Та-та-рам-да-рам-дам
Та-та-рам-дам!

----------


## Lampada

http://my.mail.ru/video/mail/elmirar...rikker/151/324    *Пиво с раками* 
- Ты сейчас пришёл с рыбалки
Вместо рыбы – только раки.
- Супа с раками хочу!
- Я боюсь их - нету силы,
Ты пойми меня, мой милый!
- Супа с раками хочу!
- Ты ужасно недовольный
И с похмелья очень злобный.
- Супа с раками хочу!
- А давай мы сходим к маме,
Нас она разбудит рано.
- Супа с раками хочу! 
Припев:
- Нас рано, нас рано мама разбудила
С раками, с раками супа наварила!
- Нас рано, нас рано мама разбудила
С раками, с раками супа наварила!
- Нас рано, нас рано мама разбудила
С раками, с раками супа наварила!
- Нас рано, нас рано мама разбудила
С раками, с раками супа наварила! 
- От тебя воняет рыбой,
В душ сходи быстрей, любимый.
- Супа с раками хочу!
- Изо рта – как из помойки
Перегарный запах стойкий.
- Супа с раками хочу!
- Ты ж поел совсем недавно,
Раком закусил так славно!
- Супа с раками хочу!
- Щупленький такой ведь вроде,
Ненасытное отродье!
- Супа с раками хочу! 
Припев:
- Нас рано, нас рано мама разбудила
С раками, с раками супа наварила!
- Нас рано, нас рано мама разбудила
С раками, с раками супа наварила!
- Нас рано, нас рано мама разбудила
С раками, с раками супа наварила!
- Нас рано, нас рано мама разбудила
С раками, с раками супа наварила! 
- Нас рано, нас рано мама разбудила
С раками, с раками супа наварила!
- Нас рано, нас рано мама разбудила
С раками, с раками супа наварила!
- Нас рано, нас рано мама разбудила
С раками, с раками супа наварила!
- Нас рано, нас рано мама разбудила
С раками, с раками супа наварила! 
С раками, с раками супа наварила! 
С раками, с раками супа наварила! 
С раками, с раками супа наварила!

----------


## Lampada

*Не будем усугублять* 
Муз. Игоря Бабника
Сл. Дмитрия Панфилова, Игоря Бабника 
1.
- В нашей жизни всякое случается
Иногда, не ладятся дела.
И на мне всё это отражается,
Стоит нам увидеться едва.
- На меня ты волком глянешь искоса,
Снова начинаешь упрекать!
Все свои обиды хочешь высказать.
Ну, сколько ж тебе можно повторять?! 
Припев:
- Я предлагаю больше нам не ссориться
И страсти не накалять!
- Давай не будем наши отношения,
Отношения усугублять!
- Я предлагаю больше нам не ссориться
И страсти не накалять!
- Давай не будем наши отношения
Усугублять!
- Давай не будем наши отношения
Усугублять! 
2.
- Без тебя и дома нет покоя мне,
Душу разрывает телефон!
Как же от тебя мне отдохнуть вполне
И вернуть здоровый крепкий сон!
- Ты по пустякам опять заводишься,
Впрочем, мне уже не привыкать!
Что же ты никак не успокоишься?
Ну, сколько ж тебе можно повторять?! 
Припев:
- Я предлагаю больше нам не ссориться
И страсти не накалять!
- Давай не будем наши отношения,
Отношения усугублять!
- Я предлагаю больше нам не ссориться
И страсти не накалять!
- Давай не будем наши отношения
Усугублять!
- Давай не будем наши отношения
Усугублять!

----------


## Lampada

*Давай, страна* 
Муз. Игоря Бабника
Сл. Дмитрия Панфилова, Игоря Бабника 
1.
- Реки полные вина.
- Ай, да страна!
- И хмельные берега.
- Ай, да страна!
- Любит пить она до дна.
- Ай, да страна!
- Но не только в этом она сильна! 
Припев:
- А ну, давай, страна, давай, давай страна!
А ну, давай, страна не теряйся!
- А ну, давай, страна, давай, давай страна!
Пусть веселье бьёт через край!
- А ну, давай, страна, давай, давай страна!
А ну, давай, страна, не печалься!
- А ну, давай, страна, давай, давай страна!
Лучше веселей подпевай! 
2.
- Денег нету ни хрена.
- Ай, да страна!
- Ей и горе – не беда.
- Ай, да страна!
- Похмелиться с бодуна.
- Ай, да страна!
- Но не только в этом она сильна! 
Припев. 
3.
- И богата, и бедна.
- Ай, да страна!
- И грустна, и весела.
- Ай, да страна!
- Пьет и в зной, и в холода.
- Ай, да страна!
- Но не только в этом она сильна! 
Припев.

----------


## dtrq

А, вот чья песня "Ночь И Бал", значит.

----------


## Lampada

> А, вот чья песня "Ночь И Бал", значит.

 Ну это вообще... ::    *Ночь и бал* 
Муз. Игоря Бабника
Сл. Игоря Бабника 
1.
- Вот и наступила теплая пора.
- Ночь и летний бал.
- Выйти из постели нам давно пора.
- В ночь и летний бал.
- Будем мы с тобой клубиться до утра.
- В ночь и летний бал.
- Наконец, узнаю, как зовут тебя.
- В ночь и летний бал. 
Припев:
- Нас закружили ночь и летний бал.
- Ночь и бал, ночь и бал, ночь и бал, бал, бал.
- Нас закружили ночь и летний бал.
- Ночь и бал, ночь и бал, ночь и бал, бал, бал.
- Нас закружили ночь и летний бал.
- Ночь и бал, ночь и бал, ночь и бал, бал, бал.
- Нас закружили ночь и летний бал.
- Ночь и бал, ночь и бал, ночь и бал, бал, бал. 
2.
- Может, нас с тобой подружат навсегда
- Ночь и летний бал.
- Оттянуться и забыться нам пора.
- В ночь и летний бал.
- Алкоголь и наркота нам не нужны.
- В ночь и летний бал.
- Друг от друга мы с тобой и так пьяны.
- В ночь и летний бал. 
Припев:
- Нас закружили ночь и летний бал.
- Ночь и бал, ночь и бал, ночь и бал, бал, бал.
- Нас закружили ночь и летний бал.
- Ночь и бал, ночь и бал, ночь и бал, бал, бал.
- Нас закружили ночь и летний бал.
- Ночь и бал, ночь и бал, ночь и бал, бал, бал.
- Нас закружили ночь и летний бал.
- Ночь и бал, ночь и бал, ночь и бал, бал, бал.

----------


## Lampada

*http://rgevsky.ru/  * http://rgevsky.ru/music/

----------


## Lampada

*Ядерный фугас летит - качается*Медленно ракеты уплывают вдаль,
Встречи с ними ты уже не жди.
И хотя Америку немного жаль,
У Европы это впереди. 
Ядерный фугас летит, качается,
От него хорошего не жди,
Даже если в землю закопаешься,
От волны ударной не уйти. 
Скатертью, скатертью хлорциан* стелется
И забирается под противогаз.
Каждому, каждому в лучшее верится.
Падает, падает ядерный фугас. 
Засияло солнце над землею вдруг,
А над головою дождь стоит.
Только что шагал с тобою рядом друг,
А теперь он жареный лежит. 
Водородным солнцем выжжена трава,
Кенгуру мyтиpyют в собак,
Вновь аборигены обрели права,
Над Канберрой взвился красный флаг. 
Скатертью, скатертью дифосген** стелется
И забирается в ухо, нос и глаз.
Каждому, каждому в лучшее верится,
Но не у каждого есть противогаз 
Может мы обидели кого-то зря,
Сбросили 15 мегатонн.
А теперь горит, и плавиться земля,
Там где был когда-то Пентагон. 
Танки США отлично плавятся
И зачем их выпустил завод
Ах, как жаль, что этот взрыв кончается,
Лучше б он тянулся целый год. 
Скатертью, скатертью хлорпикрин*** стелется
И забирается нам в противогаз,
Каждому-каждому в лучшее верится,
Может быть, выживет кто-нибудь из нас 
Но на этом песня не кончается,
Мы построим новый полигон.
Всё, что после этого останется,
Мы погрузим в голубой вагон! 
Скатертью дибензоксазепин**** стелиться
И забирается нам в противогаз
Каждому, каждому в лучшее верится.
Падает, падает ядерный фугас. 
Скатертью бромбензилцианид***** стелиться
И забирается в ухо, нос и глаз.
Каждому, каждому в лучшее верится,
Может быть, выживет кто-нибудь из нас. 
Скатертью дифенилхлорарсин****** стелиться
И забирается нам в противогаз.
Каждому, каждому в лучшее верится,
Падает, падает ядерный фугас.

----------


## Lampada

А у окна стоял мой чемоданчик.
А у окна стоял мой чемоданчик.
А у окна стоял, а у окна стоял,
А у окна стоял мой чемоданчик.
А у окна стоял, а у окна стоял,
А у окна стоял мой чемоданчик. 
А ну-ка убери свой чемоданчик.
А ну-ка убери свой чемоданчик.
А ну-ка убери, а ну-ка убери,
А ну-ка убери свой чемоданчик.
А ну-ка убери, а ну-ка убери,
А ну-ка убери свой чемоданчик. 
А я не уберу свой чемоданчик.
А я не уберу свой чемоданчик.
А я не уберу, а я не уберу,
А я не уберу свой чемоданчик.
А я не уберу, а я не уберу,
А я не уберу свой чемоданчик.

----------


## Lampada

*Тюбик*  
Автоp М. Тpетьяков 
Я повстречала его весной
Он был художник почти известный
И целовались мы под сосной
И он женился, поскольку честный. 
Он был не грубый, он пил не много.
Такое счастье лишь раз бывает.
Одно смущало, почистит зубы
И вечно тюбик не закрывает. 
Но я внимания сперва не обращала
Такой мужчина мне небом даден
И всё по-бабьи ему прощала
Всё, даже тюбик, будь он неладен. 
А он рисуя впадал в нирвану
То вдруг обнимет, люблю, говорит и баста
То вдруг проказник затащит в ванну
А там открытая зубная паста. 
А я как дура носки стирала
В супы ложила бульонный кубик
И всё просила и умоляла
Почистил зубы, закрой, блин, тюбик. 
А он, скотина, ну как нарочно
Всё это блажь говорит, второстепенно
Скажите люди, ну разве можно
Любить и гадить одновременно? 
И я с досады ушла к соседу
Ведь у соседа вставная челюсть
На полке тюбик от блендамеду
Лежит закрытый, какая прелесть.

----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada

> Еврейское казачество восстало

 *
Евреи в украинском казачестве — Википедия*     22.12.2013 *Евреи в казачестве…*        Как евреи были козаками *КАК ЕВРЕИ БЫЛИ КОЗАКАМИ*    30-08-2008, 00:07  Что сразу рисует ваше воображение, когда речь идет о запорожских козаках? Ну конечно, это «Вечера на хуторе близ Диканьки», украинская ночь перед Рождеством, кузнец Вакула, «важный» художник, колдун Пацюк, а главное - запорожцы, приехавшие в Санкт-Петербург к матушке-царице, чтобы с ней «о своем говорить»... О чем - мы так и не узнали. Может быть, хотели просить, чтобы не ликвидировала Запорожскую Сечь, которая для нас навсегда осталась символом украинского козачества... А как вы думаете, бывают козаки евреи? «Что за выдумки! Конечно, нет!» - ответит возмущенный читатель, воспитанный на прозе Н. В. Гоголя. И, представьте себе, ошибется.
Запорожская Сечь, это удивительное средоточие демократического духа Украины XVI-XVIII веков, прославилась уникальной способностью вбирать в себя разные национальные элементы, переплавляя их в единый монолит запорожского козачества. Русские, немцы, французы, татары, шведы, поляки, и даже евреи, окрестившись в православие, проникались свободолюбивым духом козацкой вольницы и вливались в ряды этой грозной военной силы украинского народа, стоявшей на страже степных рубежей.
В Украине евреи живут с древнейших времен. Занимаясь кредитно-финансовой деятельностью и международной торговлей, еврейские купцы ещё в эпоху раннего средневековья освоили торговые пути Восточной Европы и повлияли на создание на Нижней Волге своеобразного государства - Хазарского каганата. Тюркские кочевники-хазары, приняв иудаизм, включились в сложную систему международной торговли, контролируя торговые коммуникации по Волге и отрезок Великого Шелкового пути. Не случайно великий князь киевский Владимир, осознав государственную необходимость принятия монотеистической религии, вполне серьезно рассматривал иудаизм как возможный вариант, наряду с христианством и исламом. 
Батыево нашествие разрушило систему международной торговли, которая складывалась не одно столетие. Но даже тогда еврейские купцы пускались в смелые торговые предприятия, иногда заканчивавшиеся трагически. Они проходили причерноморской степью, устраивали торговые фактории в золотоордынских городах, расположенных вблизи днепровских порогов. К моменту возникновения Запорожской Сечи, в XVI веке, днепровские плавни были хорошо известны предприимчивым еврейским людям. Здесь проходили караванные торговые пути, здесь же купцы-евреи выкупали из татарского плена своих соплеменников, а также христиан, в надежде получить вознаграждение. Выкуп невольника из плена иногда представлял сложную коммерческую операцию, которая требовала услуг посредников, предоплаты или отсрочки платежа при надлежащей гарантии. Предоставление таких услуг и гарантий стало традиционным занятием еврейских негоциантов.[IMG]file:///C:\Users\Philip\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01  \clip_image007.jpg[/IMG] 
Неудивительно, что с выходом на историческую арену украинского козачества евреи стали поддерживать с козаками тесные отношения. В качестве купцов-маркитантов они сопровождали козацкие обозы во время военных походов, иногда выступали посредниками при решении дипломатических вопросов. Так, в 1594 году, когда к германскому императору Рудольфу ІІ прибыл козацкий представитель Станислав Хлопицкий, его сопровождал еврей Моисей. Вместе с Хлопицким они дали императору присягу, что запорожцы в нужный момент выступят против татар и тем самым помогут императорскому войску в войне с турками. 
Но не только посреднической или коммерческой стороной характеризовались отношения козаков и евреев. Известно множество случаев, когда евреи ещё в первое столетие существования Сечи становились козаками. Во время восстания козацкого гетмана Северина Наливайка в его войске служило 11 евреев. Раввин Иоэль Сиркес засвидетельствовал геройскую смерть «рыцаря Берахи», сына еврейского мученика Аарона из города Тышовец. Сражаясь вместе с козаками, Бераха был исколот и изрублен вражескими секирами-бердышами. Козаки потом ещё долго сожалели о его гибели. 
Современный исследователь козачества Юрий Мыцык обнаружил в польских архивах упоминания о еврее, который в 1602 году ушел из города Берестья на Запорожскую Сечь. Крестившись в православие, он хотел перевезти на Запорожье своих детей и имущество. Берестейский еврейский кагал возмутился решением одноплеменника и конфисковал его собственность. Польский король Сигизмунд III заступился за этого еврея-запорожца и разрешил ему вместе с другими козаками приехать в Берестье, чтобы забрать на Сечь детей и имущество. 
Еврейские хроники описывают события Хмельнитчины и Гайдаматчины как вселенскую катастрофу, приведшую к гибели многих тысяч евреев и распаду традиционной еврейской социальной организации - кагала. Действительно, во время Украинской национальной революции середины XVII века от рук козаков и украинских крестьян гибли евреи. Для восставших они напрямую ассоциировались с арендаторами и откупщиками, к услугам которых прибегали польские помещики, тем самым еще более ухудшая бедственное положение украинских крестьян. Безусловно, богатые еврейские купцы охотно «арендовали» привелегии помещиков, платили им звонкой монетой, а возвращали себе во сто крат больше, выжимая из крестьян повинности и всевозможные платежи. 
Вот почему ненависть к помещикам-полякам распространялась и на евреев, которые в представлении крестьян все, без исключения, считались богачами, сколотившими состояние на народном горе. Об этом до сих пор с банальной прямолинейностью иногда пишут в учебниках. Но не все так просто. Одесский учёный Саул Яковлевич Боровой еще в 30-е годы ХХ века доказал, что накануне выступления Хмельницкого еврейская община-кагал претерпевала серьезный кризис. Среди евреев произошло значительное имущественное расслоение на чрезмерно богатых и очень бедных, исчезла традиционная для кагала взаимопомощь и взаимная поддержка. Социальное напряжение в еврейских общинах стало причиной того, что многие евреи разрывали с традициями своих предков, крестились в православие и вливались в среду украинских мещан и козаков. Неудивительно, что впоследствии в составе войск Богдана Хмельницкого находились «покозачившиеся» евреи. 
Во времена Новой Запорожской Сечи (1734-1775 гг.) стали частыми случаи, когда этнические евреи становились козаками. В 1765 году пришёл на Сечь и был крещен еврей Семён Чернявский, впоследствии известный козацкий старшина, принимавший участие в посольстве запорожцев ко двору Екатерины ІІ. Жизненный путь польского еврея Моисея Горлинского смутил даже видавших виды запорожских козаков. Он родился в одном из местечек Правобережной Украины. Став совершеннолетним, покинул отчий дом и ушёл жить в Молдавию. Потом нанялся на службу к лекарю крымского хана, при котором прожил в Бахчисарае несколько лет. Затем он пошёл служить переводчиком к прусскому генералу, прибывшему в Крым с дипломатической миссией. С ним Моисей исколесил Германию, а по возвращении в Крым встретил русского переводчика Семёнова, служившего при Никитинской заставе, который убедил его уехать на Запорожскую Сечь. Столь пёстрая биография вызвала подозрение русских властей, и Моисея отправили для допроса в Киев. 
Иначе сложился жизненный путь Ивана Ковалевского, который пришел на Сечь уже крещёным и умеющим писать по-старославянски. Его определили на службу в казацкой Войсковой канцелярии, где он быстро сделал карьеру и дослужился до полкового старшины, участвуя также в военных походах. Впоследствии Ковалевский женился, принял сан священника и закончил свои дни в чине протоиерея. Зная о случае, когда крещёный еврей служил сечевым канцеляристом, можно понять, почему некоторые документы канцелярии Запорожской Сечи написаны хоть и на украинском языке, но еврейскими буквами. Такие документы приходилось видеть в 1930-е годы одесскому историку С. Я. Боровому. 
Случалось, что запорожцы уводили мальчиков из еврейских семей на Сечь, где они служили сначала козацкими джурами (младшие помощники в услужении у козаков), а по достижении совершеннолетия становились полноправными козаками. Так, козак Кущевского куреня Васыль Перехрыст родился в Чигирине в семье еврея Айзика. В 1748 году запорожец Яков Коваленко увлёк подростка рассказами о козацкой вольнице и забрал его на Сечь. Такова же судьба Василия Павлова-сына Перехрыста, ставшего козаком Ирклиевского куреня. Полны трагизма обстоятельства увода на Сечь Ивана Перехрыста. Он учился в еврейской школе в местечке Микульцы, в Польской Украине. В 1732 году на местечко напали запорожцы и насильно забрали школьника прямо во время занятий. Козаки долго возили его с собой, потом привезли на Сечь, где он крестился и получил имя Иван Перехрыст. 
Как видим, крестившиеся на Сечи евреи часто получали фамилию Перехрыст (перекрещенный из иудаизма в христианство). Таково же происхождение распространённой среди украинцев фамилии Крыжановский, ведь слово «крыж» на польском, староукраинском и белорусском языках означает «крест». Примером можно считать запорожца Якова Крыжановского, который родился в еврейской семье, умел читать и писать по-еврейски. Придя на Сечь, крестился и получил эту фамилию. Скоро Яков выучил церковнославянский язык и стал служить при сечевой церкви, что не мешало ему быть хорошим воином. С началом русско-турецкой войны 1768-1774 года Запорожский Кош послал его в разведку под Перекоп, с чем он успешно справился. Кошевой атаман Пётр Калнышевский рекомендовал Якова Крыжановского, как особо отличившегося, командующему русской армией Петру Румянцеву. 
Показательна история возникновения на Сечи еврейской торговой компании, которая просуществовала с 1772-го по 1775-й год. Летом 1770 года запорожский отряд отбил у татар пленных молдаван и евреев. По распоряжению кошевого атамана молдаван поселили при речке Суре, возле нынешнего Днепропетровска (таково происхождение села Волосское, «волохами» украинцы называли молдаван), а евреев разместили в Старом и Новом Кодаке (в районе Днепропетровска). Запорожцы рассчитывали получить выкуп за поселённых евреев от кагала города Умани. Между Сечью и уманским кагалом началась активная переписка, обе стороны обменивались делегациями. В 1772 году решение было найдено, и поселённые в Кодаках евреи вернулись к своим общинам. Кошевой Калнышевский установил тогда тесные связи с евреями Умани. Вскоре уманские купцы Самуил Маркович, Нусим Нусимович и Хаим Беркович, при содействии Калнышевского, основали на сечевом предместье Гасан-Баша коммерческую компанию, которая успешно действовала вплоть до ликвидации Запорожской Сечи.
Петр Калнышевский отменил все ограничения, препятствовавшие развитию торговли на Сечи. Ранее козаки не очень жаловали евреев, их жизнь и имущество не были защищены никакими нормами козацкого права, поэтому еврейские торговцы приезжали на Сечь под видом греческих или турецких купцов. Калнышевский гарантировал евреям личную безопасность на Запорожье; козацкие сторожевые посты и специальные команды встречали и сопровождали караваны еврейских купцов. Как результат - торговые операции на Сечи сразу же получили развитые формы; на степном пограничье появились понятия «вексель», «выплата в рассрочку», «передача финансовых поручительств и гарантий».
Перелистывая страницы истории, не перестаешь удивляться, сколь необычными бывают человеческие судьбы, каким многоголосым потоком и неожиданными поворотами сюжетов межнационального общения формировался этнический облик современной Украины. *
Владислав Грибовский, кандидат исторических наук *

----------


## diogen_

Мавроди. Бодрый марш россиянина.

----------


## Lampada

*"Я работаю титушкой" (исповедальная рок-баллада)*

----------


## wanja

Пули летят, пули. Солдаты сидят в окопах.
Пули летят слишком быстро. Командир отдает приказанья.
Наш комбат начистил медали. Видно хочет пойти в атаку.
Но он не пойдет первым. Прекрасно работает снайпер.
А пули летят, пули. Командир отдает приказанья.
Солдаты сидят в окопах, потому что летят пули.
Саперы роются в грунте, взрывают стотонную мину.
Но она все равно не взорвется - шпион отвинтил контрагайку.
А пули летят, пули. Шальные летят, и не очень.
Солдаты сидят в окопах, солдаты читают почту.
А повар придумал ужин. Немного крупы перловой, немного коры дубовой,
Немного дорожной пыли, немного болотной тины. Солдат не умрет голодным.
А пули летят, пули. Командир отдает приказанья.
Солдаты сидят в окопах, потому что летят пули.
Самолет возвратился на базу, а подлодка исчезла в пучине.
Обидно, ведь завтра ж праздник Военно-Морского Флота.
А пули летят, пули. Командир отдает приказанья.
Солдаты сидят в окопах и слушают звуки гармони.
А в воздухе тоже проблемы. Самолет улетел в стратосферу.
Не вернется пилот героем. Зачитался письмом из дома.
А пули летят, будто птицы. Взлетают и больно клюются.
Солдаты сидят и смеются. Хорошая вещь привычка!

----------


## Lampada

http://vk.com/video1122056_163513234     У любви есть два крыла   будто птицы-облака да по небу поплыли у любви есть два крыла - два крыла одной любви в синем небе журавли улетают снова в даль уплывают корабли, оставляя лишь печаль уж стучат в окно дожди, разлучая нас с тобой
уходить ты не спеши, убегая за весной
для разлуки нет причин, осень дышит тишиной
у любви сюжет один - ой забыла я слова
ветер гонит облака - блин забыла я слова
в даль уносит мои сны - я реально не шучу
в унисон стучат сердца - подскажите кто-нибудь
у любви есть два крыла - я как в стенку говорю
щас мы будем петь припев - вспоминай пока слова
я не помню ни фига - надо ночью меньше пить
ну там было-то чуть-чуть - ты бы видела себя
ну давайте дальше петь - вспоминай пока слова
а давайте петь втроем - а давайте петь вдвоем
а давайте вчетвером - а давайте я одна
а давай-ка ты заткнись - почему это заткнись
получаешь больше нас - потому что я талант
нет ты с дирижером спишь - нет это сплетни и поклёп
да я видел ваш поклёп - он жениться обещал
да он многим обещал - у вас тоже был поклёп
но Сережа тыж мужик - один раз не дирижер
я щас всё вам выскажу - у любви есть два крыла
надоело мне терпеть - два крыла одно заткнись
получаю я пять тыщь - это очень даже мно...
без учета НДС - ты же знал на что идешь
думал буду я солист - закатай свою губу
я ж заслуженный артист - ты хлебало завали
перестаньте я уйду - ну и ладно уходи
на те в помощь два крыла - два крыла одной любви
ты бездарность ты ничто - ах ты оперное чмо
ты козел и шансонье - тебе место в кабаке
кабарешная овца - водевильные хмыри
щас порву вам связки я - да вы-то тут все пидоры
сопронюга хренова - щас сломаю нотный стан
оторву я ля-мажор и засуну в си-бемоль
симфонический урод - оркестровый долбопляс
трехоктавный гомосек - трехаккордный петушок
закулисная свинья - гнида колуарная
подгалошное фуфло - ресторанный проститут
тварь, мразота, идиот - ой я вспомнила слова
у любви есть два крыла - два крыла одной любви

----------


## Lampada

*Поспели вишни в саду у дяди Вани в исполнении автора  * Поспели вишни в саду у дяди Вани,
У дяди Вани поспели вишни,
А дядя Ваня с тётей Груней нынче в бане,
А мы под вечер погулять как будто вышли. 
А ты, Григорий, не ругайся, а ты, Петька, не кричи,
А ты с кошёлками не лезь поперёд всех.
Поспели вишни в саду у дяди Вани,
А вместо вишен теперь весёлый смех.
Поспели вишни в саду у дяди Вани,
А вместо вишен теперь весёлый смех. 
Ребята, главное спокойствие и тише,
А вдруг заметят, не заметят, нет не заметят.
А коль заметят, то мы воздухом здесь дышим,-
Сказал с кошёлками соседний Петька. 
А ты, Григорий, не ругайся, а ты, Петька, не кричи,
А ты с кошёлками не лезь поперёд всех.
Поспели вишни в саду у дяди Вани,
А вместо вишен теперь весёлый смех.
Поспели вишни в саду у дяди Вани,
А вместо вишен теперь весёлый смех. 
А ну-ка, Петя, нагни скорее ветку,
А он все бабки в карманы ссыпал,
Видно, Петя, перегнул ты слишком ветку, 
И вместе с вишнями в осадок выпал. 
А ты, Григорий, не ругайся, а ты, Петька, не кричи,
А ты с кошёлками не лезь поперёд всех.
Поспели вишни в саду у дяди Вани,
А вместо вишен теперь весёлый смех.
Поспели вишни в саду у дяди Вани,
А вместо вишен теперь весёлый смех. 
Пусть дядя Ваня купает тётю Груню
В колхозной бане на марчигане,
Мы скажем вместе - спасибо, тётя Валя,
А дядя Ваня, и дядя Ваня. 
А ты, Григорий, не ругайся, а ты, Петька, не кричи,
А ты с кошёлками не лезь поперёд всех.
Поспели вишни в саду у дяди Вани,
А вместо вишен теперь весёлый смех.
Поспели вишни в саду у дяди Вани,
А вместо вишен теперь весёлый смех. 
Поспели вишни в саду у дяди Вани,
У дяди Вани поспели вишни.
А дядя Ваня с тётей Груней нынче в бане,
А мы под вечер побухать как будто вышли. 
А ты, Григорий, не ругайся, а ты, Петька, не кричи,
А ты с кошёлками не лезь поперёд всех.
Поспели вишни в саду у дяди Вани,
А вместо вишен теперь весёлый смех.

----------


## Lampada

*Совы нежные *  группа *Les Pires,* Музыку к композиции "Сова" написал пианист группы *Жан-Пьер Лекорнуа, * автор текста*- Жюли Грюн*  _Я на чердаке лежу у себя на дому. 
Мне скучно до зарезу Бог знает почему. 
Вдруг слышу за собою совы нежные "У-юй" -
У меня на душе стало веселее, 
А-лай-лай-лай, стало веселее.  
Я по дороге иду к другу-разбойнику, 
Мне тоскливо одному в незнакомом краю. 
Вдруг слышу за собою совы нежные "У-юй" -
У меня на душе стало веселее, 
А-лай-лай-лай, стало веселее.  
Я на веревке вишу, ногами болтаю, 
Мне очень бы хотелось побольше воздуху. 
Вдруг слышу за собою совы нежные "У-юй" -
У меня на душе стало веселее, 
А-лай-лай-лай стало веселее.  
Я в большом котле киплю у черта на пиру, 
"Мне плакать уж ни к чему", - лезет мне в голову
Вдруг слышу за собою совы нежные "У-юй" -
У меня на душе стало веселее, 
А-лай-лай-лай стало веселее.  
Я на чердаке лежу у себя на дому. 
Мне скучно до зарезу Бог знает почему. 
Вдруг слышу за собою совы нежные "У-юй" -
"Cпоем вместе, е-ла-ла-лай-ла-лай, ла-лай-лай-лай" -
Говорю я сове.  _ http://www.zvuki.ru/R/P/13478/

----------


## Lampada

*Группа "Чё те надо?"*   
Провожал ты меня из тенистого сада
Вдруг взяла тебя_ нервенная_ дрожь
Ты скажи, ты скажи, _че те_ надо, _че те_ надо
Может дам, может дам че ты хошь
Ты скажи, ты скажи, че те надо, че те надо
Может дам, может дам че ты хошь. 
Мы гуляли с тобой, я ревела, ох, ревела
Подарил ты мне медную брошь
Ты скажи, ты скажи, че те надо, _че те_ надо
Может, дам, может, дам че ты хошь
Ты скажи, ты скажи, _че те_ надо, _че те_ надо
Может, дам, может, дам _че_ ты хошь. 
Не гляди на меня, ой, не надо, не надо
И коленки мои не тревожь
Ты мне прямо скажи, _че те_ надо, _че те_ надо
Может, дам, может, дам,_ че_ ты хошь
Ты мне прямо скажи, _че те_ надо, _че те_ надо
Может, дам, может, дам, _че_ ты хошь. 
Проводил ты меня до заветной калитки
Не пропала твоя _нервенная_ дрожь
Вот тогда я поняла, _че те_ надо,_ че_ надо
Но не дам, но не дам _че_ ты хошь
Вот тогда я поняла, _че те_ надо, _че_ надо
Но не дам, но не дам _че_ ты хошь. 
Вот тогда я поняла, _че те_ надо, _че те_ надо
Но не дам, но не дам_ че_ ты хошь
Вот тогда я поняла, _че_ те надо, _че те_ надо
Но не дам, но не дам _че_ ты хошь.

----------


## Lampada

э   фрагмент из кинофильма "Хорошо сидим" С гитарой Олег Ануфриев    
Ну, за плавающих и путешевстующих, поехали!   Когда я у мамки родился 
мой папка уже разводился 
Ни бабки не знал я, ни деда - 
поэтому я, поэтому я 
похож был всегда на соседа  
Об этом никто не узнает 
Про это никто не услышит 
А если узнает, а если услышит 
то это меня не колышит  
С похмелья встаю спозаранку 
Держуся весь за баранку 
Ни кофе не пью я, ни чаю - 
поэтому я, поэтому я 
вообще никогда не скучаю...  
Об этом никто не узнает 
Про это никто не услышит 
А если узнает, а если услышит 
то это меня не колышит

----------


## wanja

Куранто парафини дара венто примавера,
(Эта история произошла много лет тому назад пьянящею весной)
Жёс ви ля ля дель кантри Педро тарантас.
(С обычным парнем из русской деревни, которого звали просто Педро)
Гаранто дамаджес фурту э па иль кабальеро,
(Он страстно полюбил красивую девушку из соседней деревни)
Жураго амбразиро же вре смокинг ганджибас.
(Но боялся признаться ей, что влюблён) 
Магистро велемуро штангенциркуль членомеро,
(Однажды ночью, когда он задумчиво возвращался с дискотеки)
Фак оф май литл беби енд гуд-бай.
(Его окликнул её приятный застенчивый голос)
Шерше ля фам где много унд до херо,
(Не проводишь ли ты меня до дома, ковбой, - спросила она)
Пер аспера ад астра баю-бай.
(Мои родители уехали на симпозиум и я боюсь ночевать одна) 
Хи гетс ин мени траблз кокаино,
(И глупенький Педро с радостью согласился)
Их бин я я фольксваген наркоман,
(Пьянящий аромат любви со страшной силой ударил ему в голову)
Енд хи воз вери-вери смол козлино,
(На окрылённых ногах он последовал за своей возлюбленной)
Хи дид пиф-паф фром хиз блек енд биг ган.
(Стреляя сигареты Беломорканал у прохожих) 
Оу, Педро, оу, оу, оу, оу!
(Глупенький-глупенький,
Несчастный Педро)
Ау, Педро, ау, ау, ау!!!
(Он находился в зависимости от наркотиков, которые принимал постоянно) 
Ейнштурзенд, тотен хозен дер финале
(Придя к ней домой, Педро скромно присел на кровать) Мейн херр цурюк ди шнелле хенде хох.
(Красивая девушка, танцуя, медленно разделась и легла с ним рядом)
Вей мейкед лав кум секси вагинале,
(И они страстно любили друг друга всю ночь напролёт)
Суппозиториа ин ректум, вау-ох.
(А когда взошло солнце они уже ничего не могли делать) 
Бат естедей хиз лав рожать бамбино
(А через девять месяцев девушка родила ребёночка)
Синдромо даунито хромосом.
(Славного, но с небольшими умственными отклонениями)
Воз виноват проклянто кокаино,
(Во всём были виноваты наркотики, которые принимал Педро)
Стоп наркота, эфиро, хлороформ.
(И как позже доказали эксперты - порвавшийся презерватив) 
Енд нау хи сорроу крайз - хиз импотенто,
(Страшная кара постигла Педро - он ослеп)
Хиз енг висит дер вниз енд не стоит.
(Его веки закрылись и никогда больше не поднимались)
Гудбай наркотикс, драгз ин ун моменто,
(В порыве отчаянья Педро порвал с наркотиками)
Но енг ди всё равно дер не стоит...
(Но зрение к нему так и не вернулось) 
Stop narcotics, narcomano stoppo!
Stop narcotics, narcomano stop!
Stop narcotics, narcomano stoppo!
Stop narcotics, narcomano stop!
Stop narcotics, narcomano stoppo!
Stop narcotics, narcomano stop!
Stop narcotics, narcomano stoppo!
Stop narcotics, narcomano stop!

----------


## wanja

В деревне листья опадают, ёксель-моксель,
Пришла осенняя пора, ать-два.
Ребят всех в армию забрали, хулиганов,
Настала очередь моя, главаря. 
Пришла повестка на бумажке, мята-рвана,
Явиться в равоенкомат, мать! мать!
Маманя в обморок упала, с печки на пол,
Сестра сметану пролила, коту на рыло. 
Маманя, с пола поднимитесь, взад на печку,
Сестра, сметану оближи, с котова рыла,
А я, молоденький парнишка - лет пятнадцать, может, двадцать, может, тридцать, а может и сорок -
На фронт германский подался. 
Сидим в окопе неглубоком, кверху жопой,
Вбегает ротный командир, Ванька-встанька.
Здорово, братцы-новобранцы, матерь вашу!
Сейчас в атаку побежим! - Беги один! 
Летят по небу самолёты-бомбовозы, люки ржавы, бомбы тоже,
Хотят засыпать нас землёй - чернозёмом с червяками,
А я, молоденький парнишка - лет пятнадцать, может, двадцать, может, тридцать, а может и сорок -
Лежу с оторвнной ногой, весь в прыщах. 
Ео мне подходит санитарка, звать Тамарка,
Давай тебя превяжу, грязной тряпкой, сикось-накось,
И в санитарную телеу - "Студебеккер", довоенный, ось сломата, вентиль сзади - 
С собою рядом положу - чтобы развлекаться можно было. 
Бежит по полю Евфросинька, юбка синька, рожа тоже
В больших кирзовых сапогах - левый жмёт на босу ногу.
За нею следом Афанасий, семь на восемь, восем на семь - это рыло,
С большим спидометром в руках - скорость мерит. 
С тех пор прошло немало годов, лет семнадцать.
В колхозе сторожем служу,
Ращу картошку-скороспелку,
Жену Тамарку сторожу.

----------


## wanja

Зимой, большой, весёлою толпой
Поехали гулять на день рожденья мы с тобой
В гостиницу отправились, в гостинице заправились
Заправились, понравилось и начался destroy! 
Водичкой поливались, с девчонкой целовались
Друг к другу прижимались и попами толкались
По улице носились, снежками колбасились
В сосульки превратились и вернулись в номер свой. 
А там визжала музыка, по-мойму - karapuzikee
И тут все постепенно стали к стенку подползать
А на стене гостиничной висела опись комнаты
И надпись непонятную никто не мог понять. 
Но мы то прочитали и сразу осознали
Что коврик прикроватный здесь, в комнате лежит
Да ладно, что там коврик, должно их быть три штуки
Три штуки прикроватных, а тут один торчит. 
Припев:
Коврик прикроватный, коврик, коврик прикроватный,
Коврик, коврик, три штуки, коврик прикроватный,
Три штуки, прикроватный, коврик, коврик прикроватный,
Три штуки, прикроватный коврик. 
Ну где же три штуки? - вопль дикий начался
И рой гостей весёлый в гневе взорвался
Весь номер перерыли, за горничной сходили
Обратно проводили - допрос не удался. 
Пошли будить соседей, соседи - как медведи
Нам не уснуть без ковриков, а эти - словно дети
Глазами удивились, руками замахали
Но ничего конкретного нам так и не сказали. 
Верните нам два коврика - в полосочку и в клеточку
Зелёненький и синенький, с мохнатой бахромой
Мы всё переискали, надежду потеряли
Носы обковыряли и собрались домой. 
Но тут случилось чудо: вдвоём, из ниоткуда
На ковриках летели Анфисочка и Люда
О, как мы были рады, нам ничего не надо
У нас теперь есть коврики, есть коврики, три коврика! 
Припев.

----------


## wanja



----------


## Lampada

Семён Слепаков: Сама козёл   Запас терпения иссяк, Устал мириться я со злом.  Сегодня при моих друзьях Ты назвала меня козлом. Ты назвала меня козлом, Меня - отца своих детей, Когда сидел я за столом Средь уважаемых людей.  На склоне трудового дня,  На кухню сумками войдя, Ты опозорила меня В глазах Флакона и Гвоздя И прервала важнейший тост За силу органов мужских И за финансовый прирост, И в жизни совокупность их. Тебе позицию свою Озвучить нужным я нашел. Да, но я не ангел, признаю, Но я уж точно не козел. Козел на стуле не сидит, В трусы и майку не одет. Названия это мне претит, Так получай же мой ответ.  А ты сама -- козел, А ты сама -- дурак, Сама зачем привел В дом алкашей #%$ак Сама ты импотент, И ты сама дебил, Сама собачий хрен, Сама мне жизнь сгубил.  Я ждал любви и теплоты, Ведь мы являемся семьей, Но все усугубила ты, Ты назвала меня свиньей. Ты назвала меня свиньей, Свиньей отца своих детей, А также кинула туфлёй В двух уважаемых людей.  Считаю нужным заострить Твое внимание на том, Что стал гораздо меньше пить Я в этом месяце, чем в том, Но ты зовешь меня свиньей, Хотя зовут меня Ильей. Навряд ли в мире есть свинья  С библейским именем Илья.  А ты сама -- свинья, А ты сама -- подлец, Сама ты полный ноль, Сама как твой отец. Сама ты не мужик И ты сама олень, И на диване ты Сама пердишь весь день. Я нёс добро и конструктив, Стремясь к консенсусу, когда Мой коструктив не оценив, Ты мне ударила туда.  Ты мне ударила туда, Где я носил твоих детей, Послав туда же навсегда Двух уважаемых людей.  Гордишься рано ты собой Щенячьей радости полна. Пускай сейчас проигран бой, Но не проиграна война. Вернувшись завтра в этот дом С дурацкой фабрике своей, Ты снова встретишь за столом Трех уважаемых людей. Трех уважаемых людей, Ничем не сломленных людей, Интеллигентных людей, Прошедших армию друзей.

----------


## Lampada

Я спою вам песню о моём соседе, В целом он хороший, сука, человек В целом он отличный и вполне приличный, Внешнее симпатичный, сука, человек.  Радостной улыбкой он меня встречает, Руку дружелюбно, сука, подает, В лифте мою кнопку первый нажимает, О здоровье близких, сука, узнает.  Он мужик рукастый и трудолюбивый, Сам в квартире, сука, делает ремонт, То сверлом засверлит, то пилой попилит, Ни минуты сука, не передохнет.  А он еще в придачу семьянин отличный, Любит он супругу восемь раз за ночь, А когда под утро крики умолкают, За рояль садится маленькая дочь.  Сука, сука, сука-сосед! Сука, сука, сука-сосед! В этой песне юмора нет Сука, сука, сука... Вот скажи мне добрый, вот скажи мне милый, В целом симпатичный, сука, человек, Что сверлить такого, можно ежедневно В день часов двенадцать, целых восемь лет?  И как твоя супруга Зинаида Пална, Та что в одиночку занимает лифт, Может обеспечить этот регулярный, Сука, еженощный сил твоих прилив?  И как твоя дочурка, нежное создание, Что живет на свете восемь лет едва ль Вызывать способна стойкое желанье Запихнуть ребенку в задницу рояль?  Сука, сука, сука-сосед! Сука, сука, сука-сосед! Жаль я, сука, интеллигент Сука, сука, сука... В этой песни вывода нет! В этой жизни выхода нет! Сука, сука, сука...

----------


## Lampada

С бодуна я всю субботу перед теликом лежал И смотрел канал какой-то, тот что задницей нажал, Там бригада экстрасенсов прилетела на Урал, Где на бабу в день рожденья шкаф трехстворчатый упал. 
Выявляли преступления подробности, Выясняли, чьи сильней сверхспособности, И старушка с бородавкой на лбу Говорила, что разгадка в гробу, 
А какой-то мутный хер с бородой Утверждал - убийца был молодой. И невнятное в панаме мурло Всё кричало: Здесь было НЛО! А какой-то хрыч нерусский в чалме Всё пытался погадать на долме. 
Тут ведущий с грустью фото пострадавшей показал, Я противней в мире рожи, если честно, не видал, Чо здесь думать? Всё же ясно! Муж - убийца сто пудов, Я бы тоже на такую сбросил парочку шкафов. 
А они всё продолжали дискуссию, На кладбище затевали экскурсию, И сердился мутный хер с бородой, Всё кричал, что в доме пахнет бедой. А старушка с бородавкой на лбу Предсказала ему грубо судьбу, 
И хрыч нерусский прибегал к колдовству, В жертву духам приносил пахлаву, А невнятное в панаме мурло Вдруг с Юпитера сигнал приняло. 
Тут ведущий проявился: Всё, короче, стоп-игра! Может вы и экстрасенсы, только мне домой пора Вы, ребята, все неправы, муж ту бабу замочил... От такого совпадения я аж на ноги вскочил! 
Значит всех считал козлами не даром я, Обладаю сверхестественным даром я, Наконец пошлю я в жопу завод, Что стране дверные ручки даёт. Буду людям приносить я добро, Будут люди приносить мне бабло... 
Дал на утро объявленье, мол, короче, экстрасенс, На дому осуществляет сверхестественный процесс, Не прошло и получаса, повалил народ толпой Кто с запором, кто без мужа, кто на голову больной. 
Приносили мне врагов фотографии И каких-то мудаков биографии, И унылая толстуха с прыщом Помирить просила с мужем-дрищём, 
Я ладонью по толстухе провёл И сказал ей, что работу провёл.. И канючил с животом депутат, Увеличь, мол, ты мне электорат, Депутата я побрызгал мочой, И довольный он поехал домой. 
И супружеская пара людей Причитала, что у них нет детей, Мужу выйти я велел за порог И помог его несчастью как мог. 
В общем, щас я самый модный, популярный экстрасенс, Исцелю чего угодно, если хватит ваших средств, У меня одна проблема -- геморрой мешает жить, В общем, как найдется время, надо к доктору сходить...

----------


## wanja

*  
Вася Обломов - Начальник*                                                                         Начальник-обманщик жадный проклятый,
не заплативший денег, зажавший зарплату,
несчастий тебе, бед, разрухи да горя,
пресуху твоему бизнесу, дефолт твоей конторе, 
позор тебе, сволочь, гадина, жадина,
желаю чтоб твой логотип оказался краденый,
желаю чтоб твой слоган использовался кем-то,
в коньяк тебе мочи, в кокаин тебе цемента, 
типун на язык, герпес на лоб, в штаны геморроя,
желаю чтоб тебе аренду подняли втрое,
желаю чтоб тебе откаты не катились обратно,
чтоб тебя секретарша заразила, а чем непонятно, 
желаю чтоб твои вклады вернулись с потерею,
желаю спецназ в масках тебе в бухгалтерию,
чтоб твоя баба к массажисту переехала,
желаю чтоб тебе в бампер полтрамвая въехало, 
желаю чтоб инвесторы денег назад потребовали,
желаю чтоб клиенты судиться с тобою бегали,
чтоб в твоем кабинете выла сигнализация,
желаю чтоб водоканал перекрыл канализацию, 
чтобы пожарник песка навалил в приемной,
желаю чтоб электрик штраф выписал огромный,
желаю чтоб санэпидстанция офис опечатала,
желаю чтоб все твои счета заморозили, падла, 
чтоб твоему заместителю испугаться и уволиться,
чтоб тебе в сауне с авторитетами поссориться,
чтоб на тебя патриархия с визгом наехала,
чтоб налоговая просила взяток, а денег таких не было, 
я желаю чтобы тобой ФСБ интересовалась аккуратно,
чтоб за тобой наружка велась, и всем это было понятно,
желаю чтоб менты у тебя даже денег не брали,
желаю чтоб твой юрист скрывался в Сенегале, 
чтоб тебе повестки из военкомата вдруг прибыли,
чтоб в новостях сообщили про твои гигантские прибыли,
желаю чтоб у тебя сахар в моче повысился,
чтоб ты в розыске по России и СНГ числился, 
желаю чтоб ты на сто килограмм поправился,
чтоб ты правозащитникам и блогерам нравился,
чтоб на тебя ордер три года как выписали,
желаю чтоб тебя даже на Кипр не выпустили, 
чтоб твой мобильник прослушивали сразу трое,
и в штаны тебе, напоминаю, еще раз - геморроя,
желаю чтоб ты с балкона бросился да не разбился,
чтоб тебе следователь попался грубый и матерился, 
желаю чтоб твою фирму растащили депутаты,
и чтоб ты наконец понял — всё из-за той несчастной зарплаты,
желаю чтоб в твоей камере были одни гомики,
ты черное пятно в белоснежных просторах российской экономики!

----------


## Lampada

Алла Пугачева - Настоящий Полковник  Повстречалась я с бравым военным,  На скалистом морском берегу,  Ой, девчонки, режим с гигиеной  Нарушали мы на каждом шагу!  
Страсть повергла в пучину,  Об одном только помню,  Ой, такой был мужчина,  Ну, настоящий полковник. Ах, какой был мужчина,  Ах, какой был мужчина,  Ах, какой был мужчина,  Настоящий полковник. 
Приглашал он меня в ресторан,  Коньяком, правда, за мой счет угощал.  Обещал Монте-Карло и Варну! Ой, и жениться, представляешь, обещал!  
Так вот под этой личиной, 
Скрывался, блин, уголовник!  Ну, в жизни не скажешь, какой был мужчина!  Ну, настоящий полковник! Ах, какой был мужчина,  Ах, какой был мужчина,  Ах, какой был мужчина,  Настоящий полковник. 
Как закончилось это лето,  Помнит лишь опустевший вокзал.  И прибой, как дворняга котлету,  Все следы нашей страсти слизал.  
Вот опять я за стойкой буфета,  Для поправки бюджета служу.  Кать, глянь, посетителей там нету,  Ой, пойду я в окно погляжу.  
Гложет сердце кручина,  Давит грудь подоконник.  Ой, где ж ты бродишь, мужчина,  Настоящий полковник. Ах, какой был мужчина,  Ах, какой был мужчина,  Ах, какой был мужчина,  Настоящий полковник.

----------


## Lampada

Алла Пугачева & Гарик Сукачев - Мал-помалу   (правильно:  _мало-помалу_)   Ты женился как - то раз, явно сглазил черный глаз. Но ты нервничать не стал, мал-помалу привыкал.  Я храпела словно бык, как ни баба, а мужик. Но ты уши затыкал, мал-помалу привыкал.  Я готовила еду: с лебедою череду. Ты давился и икал, мал-помалу привыкал.  Ты хотел меня любить, я уняла твою прыть. Я сказала: "Очень мал", мал - помалу привыкал.  Вместо ласки слышишь лай, только деньги ей давай. Он и плакал, и рыдал, мал-помалу привыкал.  Год за годом время шло, все стерпелось, зажило. Ты все понял и постиг, мал-помалу ты привык.  Только вьюги улеглись, мы с тобою развелись. Есть занятие опять - мал-помалу отвыкать.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## wanja

*Слова и музыка: Николай Гринько* 
Двенадцать месяцев подряд Серёгу пилит жена, 
Давно б убила, да спасибо, не вооружена. 
Один и тот же вопрос, один и тот же ответ: 
"Сергей, ты вынес ёлку?" - "Блин... Нет!" 
Она не пахнет и не радует полгода уже, 
Она стоит на месте телека, а он - в гараже, 
По всей квартире иголки, кот гадит мишурой... 
"Ну вынеси ёлку, боже мой!"   
Припев: 
Серёга, вынеси ёлку! (Вынеси, ё!) 
Серёга, вынеси ёлку! (Ёлки, вынеси ее!) 
Серёга, вынеси ёлку! (Выбрось дерево свое!) 
Серёга, вынеси!   
Она стояла и мешала с самого января, 
Пока не вспыхнула в июле, синим пламенем горя. 
Пылает ёлка в углу, по всей квартире дымит, 
И только дети были рады: "Ёлочка горит!" 
Когда пожарные примчались на подмогу ему, 
Семья металась по квартире, задыхаясь в дыму, 
Сеседи громко матерились со всех этажей: 
"Серега, вынеси ёлку-то уже!"   
Припев   
А в декабре друзья Серёгины пришли отмечать, 
Супруга, выглянув в окно, решила не открывать. 
Они стоят во дворе и дышат паром в кулак, 
В глазах застыл немой вопрос: "А чё-то как-то не так?" 
У них шампанское, петарды и в карманах винегрет, 
И вроде всё хорошо, да только праздника нет. 
А на часах - без пяти, уже почти новый год... 
"Серега! А вынеси ёлку! Вот..."   
Припев

----------


## wanja

Мы познакомились с тобой позапрошлой весной
Уже на следующий день ты привела меня домой,
Ты говорила мне "сядь", говорила мне "встань",
Потом нарядная устала и легла на диван,
Я понял - это намек, я все ловлю на лету,
Но непонятно, что конкретно ты имела в виду 
Вот я не понял (что ты имела в виду)
Вот я не понял (что ты имела в виду)
Нет, все понятно (что ты имела в виду)
Но что конретно (что ты имела в виду)
Что ты имела в виду, что ты имела в виду, что ты имела... 
Еще я толком не запомнил твоего лица,
Но мы поехали - купили два каких-то кольца,
Играл орган, все пили вино,
Твоя мамаша почему-то назвала меня сынок.
Я понял - это намек, я все ловлю на лету,
Но непонятно, что конкретно ты имела в виду 
Вот я не понял (что ты имела в виду)
Вот я не понял (что ты имела в виду)
Нет, все понятно (что ты имела в виду)
Но что конретно (что ты имела в виду)
Что ты имела в виду, что ты имела в виду, что ты имела... 
Когда ты думала я сплю, но я-то видел, дружок,
Как ты мне сыпала в суп какой-то белый порошок.
Какой странный вкус, темнеет в глазах,
И ты сказала: "Ок, до встречи в небесах".
Я понял - это намек, я все ловлю налету,
Но непонятно, что... 
Что ты имела в виду
Что ты имела в виду
Что ты имела в виду
Что ты имела в виду 
Хотя живу без тебя, прошла немая тоска.
Все у меня хорошо, прекрасно как никогда.
Я тут летаю во мгле, а ты все там на земле,
И чё-то как-то не торопишься на встречу ко мне.
Но ничего, ничего - я подожду,
Ведь надо всё-таки узнать,
Чё это было за кольцо, и чё за порошок,
И почему твоя мамаша назвала меня сынок,
Ну я тут спрашивал у наших - все отводят глаза,
Они хоть ангелы конечно, но откуда им знать.
Так что ты прилетай, я очень жду,
Хотя ты знаешь...
Хотя ты знаешь...
Мне кажется, я начал понимать, что ты имела в виду. 
(Что ты имела в виду)
Что ты имела
(Что ты имела в виду)
Что ты имела
(Что ты имела в виду)
Что ты имела
Что ты имела в виду, что ты имела в виду
Что ты имела в виду

----------


## wanja

Случилось несчастье в норе у реки,
Не может найти свои хоббит носки,
Уже все шкафы, сундуки кверху дном,
И ходит земля вкруг норы ходуном. 
И много других он вещей раскопал,
Пока себе пару носочков искал,
Но нету носков, вот такая непруха,
Зато отыскались трусы и косуха,
Расчёска нашлась золотая для ног
И пара отличных эльфийских сапог. 
Нашлось семь кольчуг, три из них из мифрилла,
шестнадцать кусков ароматного мыла,
Игрушечный Гэндальф в лиловом пальто,
Подтяжки - но только всё это не то. 
Не видно носков ни в горшке, ни в кадушке,
Зато отыскались две мины-лягушки,
Немецкая каска, залатанный фрак
И импортный корм для активных собак,
Костюм Спайдермена и чай со слоном,
Большая бутылка с отличным вином. 
Большая открытка с букетом и свечкой
Была обнаружена в дырке под печкой,
Помада, часы, зажигалка, брелок,
Ещё одна пара эльфийских сапог. 
И даже был найден в шкафу платяном
Неведомо как оказавшийся гном,
Наш хоббит нашёл под горою подушек
Книжонку похабных эльфийских частушек.
В старинной шкатулке с ирландским узором
Нашёлся фонарик ночного дозора. 
Забытые кем-то большим шаровары
И рваные струны от детской гитары.
Напала на хоббита злая тоска,
Не смог он найти ну даже следа носка. 
Не в радость ему, что сумел он найти
Кастрюли в количестве ста десяти.
И даже немножко герой разозлился,
Найдя Палантир, что под креслом пылился,
Всевластья Кольцо и большую корону
С пометкою: "Просьба вернуть Саурону". 
Был хоббит готов удавиться с тоски,
Как вдруг на столе он увидел носки!
Был хоббит так рад, он плясал и смеялся,
Он с найденным гномом по братски обнялся,
Он даже в экстазе на площадь пошёл,
Крича: "Я носки наконец-то нашёл!" 
А после подумал: "Что ж делать мне с ними?"
Ведь хоббиты ходят по жизни босыми.

----------


## wanja

Вольный перевод обрывков песни из романов Терри Пратчетта. 
Человек, царь зверей, оглянись, не робей,
Создан весь этот мир для утехи твоей
Чем угодно, дружок, ты себя ублажай,
Но послушай меня и не трогай ежа. 
Ежик самый в лесу нее**бельный зверь,
У него не бывает открытых дверей,
У него нету незащищенных щелей
Все в иголках по самые дырки ноздрей. 
У козы томный взгляд, У овцы добрый нрав,
У лошадки кто сверху залез тот и прав,
Если хочешь экзотики, лучше удав,
Только ежика лучше в покое оставь. 
Лишь ежа никогда не сумеешь уметь.
Лишь ежа никогда тебе не поиметь
Носом к собственной жопе с испугу прирос,
Ежик это колючий Уроборос 
К тигру нужен подход и к любому коту,
У пираньи есть зубы, но только во рту,
При желании можно впердолить кроту,
Только ежика ты обходи за версту! 
Даже ежики ежиков могут с трудом,
А иначе бы ежики были кругом,
Пожирали бы все, и коренья, и кость,
Но с интимною сферой у них не срослось. 
По словам знатока, можно вылюбить моль,
Можно выхохлить выхухоль, выпчелить пчел,
Хоть китайскую пушку и ивовый кол,
Только с ежиком может случиться прокол. 
Знают все санитары, медсестры, врачи:
После ежика можно уже не лечить,
Ампутировать нафиг, и сразу забыть,
И потом с колотушкой на танцы ходить. 
Рядом с ежиком всякий предмет или зверь
Это просто находка и кладезь идей,
Бородатая тетя отличный улов,
А ежу дай отставку, пока ты здоров. 
Пожалей свой батон, для чего тебе еж?
Ты ж батон добровольно в капкан не кладешь?
Ты ж его для веселья в костер не суешь?
Вот и еж бесполезная трата хуеж. 
Если живность обходит тебя за версту,
Даже куры попрятались в дальнем лесу,
Две руки и смекалка героя спасут,
А из ежика выйдет наваристый суп. 
Можно ёжика стукнуть, а можно и пнуть,
Можно тросточкой ёжика в пузико ткнуть,
Можно в ёжика из револьвера пальнуть,
Но впихнуть в него что-нибудь - думать забудь. 
У природы свое чувство юмора есть,
Чтобы сбить с человека напрасную спесь.
Заруби на носу: пусть хитер ты и смел,
Только маленький ежик тебя поимел.

----------


## wanja



----------


## Arskrigicioniec

Is a very funny remix if you know Russian profanity. Part of the culture of youth.

----------


## wanja

Из старенького  
Слова: Л. Каганов 
DOS.
Чёрной пеленой экран заполнил чистый SOA
Мышь
Потеряла форму, стала вдруг квадратной мышь
Я разбил окно, девяносто пятое мастдайное окно,
И поставил DOS
И тогда я понял, это счастье - вот оно. 
Слёзы на очках,
Странные очки, а может, слёзы на лице
DOS очистил всё,
Всё, что было лишним у меня на диске C: 
Я нажал F8 и весёлый Norton удалял мне всё подряд:
Сорок мегабайт, может даже больше, может, даже шестьдесят. 
И представил я: город наводнился вдруг разумными людьми
Вышли все под DOS, а проклятый Windows удаляли, чёрт возьми
Позабыв про Word, MS Excel, Corel Draw и прочий геморрой
Люди ставят DOS, словно в рай заходят в DOS, нормальный, чистый DOS.

----------


## wanja

Песенка про метро

----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja

https://youtu.be/OEvkRtgo-PI

----------


## wanja



----------


## wanja



----------


## diogen_

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Yzav10c-Z-I
Про животных))

----------

